# May So Cal Herf



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Date: Sunday, May 6
Time: 1030ish to wheneverish
Where: My Place (Corona/Norco)

Got the thumbs up from the lady and we'll have a BBQ and maybe a smoker. Come meet some fellow BOTL, eat some grub, enjoy some drinks, and all that BS. This will be an outside herf but should have plenty of shade. Bring some meat or whatever if ya want. :thumb:

Please post up if you're planning on joining. I'll PM exact address.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Count me in. Will this be just the guys or are spouses invited?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

DarrelMorris said:


> Count me in. Will this be just the guys or are spouses invited?


Spouses are always invited!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Count me in as a "I hope like hell I can make it!!" 

There shouldn't be an issue but I gotta check with the misses. Ya know how that goes.....


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> Spouses are always invited!


Then we'll both be there.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Count me in as a "I hope like hell I can make it!!"
> 
> There shouldn't be an issue but I gotta check with the misses. Ya know how that goes.....


Nice! Hopefully, I'll see ya then hopefully. And tell your cohorts that they should go too 



DarrelMorris said:


> Then we'll both be there.


Right on!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I've told Scott and Ron. Ron is a probably and Scott's wife has drill (reserve Air Force) that weekend and he'll be watching the kids.

Will talk to Josh tonight.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

I will try to make it. My lady works Sundays and I usually have the baby. Maybe she can get it off and we can both make it.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Alright. Weather is looking to be 78 and we have 5 yeses and 8 maybes. 

My lady said she's gonna make a couple pies and whatnots. :biggrin:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Would a mini-keg of NewCastle be an appropriate peace offering from a newb?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds great Matt, I will see what I can do and let you know later this week, thanks for the invite!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

jphank said:


> Would a mini-keg of NewCastle be an appropriate peace offering from a newb?


No peace offer needed but I ain't gonna say no to a mini keg . Cruise on down brother!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> Sounds great Matt, I will see what I can do and let you know later this week, thanks for the invite!


Cool. Hopefully you can join us.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> No peace offer needed but I ain't gonna say no to a mini keg . Cruise on down brother!


SISTER!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Oops! :bolt:

My bad. Not use to SOTL. Cruise on down sister!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> Oops! :bolt:
> 
> My bad. Not use to SOTL. Cruise on down sister!


No worries, I'd be happy to join everyone!


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Throw me in as a maybe if that is alright. Don't know anybody, but have attended quite a few other forum meet-ups for different hobbies


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

SystemError said:


> Throw me in as a maybe if that is alright. Don't know anybody, but have attended quite a few other forum meet-ups for different hobbies


You won't be the only one who hasn't met the others. I've only met Matt so far. I am looking forward to meeting everyone else.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

If I'm not able to receive PMs this week (being a newb and all), hannibal graciously agreed to provide me with a text bomb with an address


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:bump:

Looks like we have about 12 people showing up and about 5 maybes. A good mix of newbs and 'regulars'.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Can we hit 20?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Got another +1. So, 13 yeses and 5 maybes :dude:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Hellz yeah!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

More peeps!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

jphank said:


> More peeps!












Oh, and I picked this up over the weeked to go along with the regular grill:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay, now what'cha going to do with that? Lmao


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Okay, now what'cha going to do with that? Lmao


Stare at it and wait for something cool to happen :biggrin:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Something cool, or something hot?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

jphank said:


> Something cool, or something hot?


Yes


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Damn, Sounds like a blast. Sorry I won't be able to make this one. 

Have fun erybody


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> Damn, Sounds like a blast. Sorry I won't be able to make this one.
> 
> Have fun erybody


Have fun sippin on some Merlots in the shade. How long is your trip for?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Friday to Monday 

:new_all_coholic:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Getting closer BUMP!!!!!!


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well looks like I am NOT going to make it. We got a new manager at work and she scheduled me to work Sunday. I was really looking forward to it too. Hope everyone has fun.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I should be +1 that day. He's checking his schedule to make sure he can join us


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Matt4370 said:


> Well looks like I am NOT going to make it. We got a new manager at work and she scheduled me to work Sunday. I was really looking forward to it too. Hope everyone has fun.


I'm sorry to hear that you won't be joining us.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you won't be joining us.


Was really hoping to make it too! :banghead: I normally don't work Sundays, but we just got a new manager at our store and sure as shit she scheduled me to work. It's only a 4 1/2 hour shift but right smack dab in the middle of the day!! :argue:


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

Count me in for my first SoCal herf! As a newb to this herf I will bring a box of terrible cigars..

Probably closer to noon. Crossfit workout at 9 on sunday am.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Glad I won't be the only newb. It will be good to meet you!



chef-zorba said:


> Count me in for my first SoCal herf! As a newb to this herf I will bring a box of terrible cigars..
> 
> Probably closer to noon. Crossfit workout at 9 on sunday am.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

See y'all in the morning.

Also: please don't bring flip-flops or high heels (for the lady folk). This is horse property in Norco. There is plenty of dirt.. and rocks.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for saving my brand new pedicure! lol

See ya in the morning!


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hope everyone has fun, wish I could make it. And, trust Matt when he says "dirt and rocks"!!!


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

Really sorry about this. Can't make it today. Two of my cooks still haven't showed up at work yet. I've been waiting for them since 5am....... 4 1/2 hours late. Cinco de mayo apparently takes names. Have fun everyone! Next month!!!!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorry we missed you Alexi! There was enough food we could have fed your whole restaurant!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Matt, thanks to you and the misses for opening your home and allowing us to come take it over. Everything was WONDERFUL and very appreciated!!! It was very nice to see everyone again and being able to meet new people what more could anyone ask for. Again Thank You Brother!!


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Glad everyone had fun! Sorry I could not make it. 

Lets see some pics


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you for hosting the herf at your home Matt. We had a great time and enjoyed meeting so many new people.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Marvelous day with awesome people and the perfect hosts!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone for coming over and hanging out. We had a blast. Now we have more left-over to know what to do with!!! Let me try and remember is all: 
Cheese Tray
Fruit Tray
Chips, Dip, Salsa, Guac
61 Jalapino Poppers
4 Tri-Tips
Pulled Pork Sliders
Korean BBQ
Hummus, Pita, Cucumber Tray
2 Pumpkin Pies
German Chocolate Cake
Pastry Assortment
Brownies
Insane amounts of dinks including craft beer, scotch, soda, mexicoke, and a mini keg.

I think that covers most of it :faint:

After everyone left my lady turned to me and said, "I wouldn't mind doing this every month". I told her not to tease me like that but I could agree more with that statement. I was a pleasure to have everyone over for some great drink, foood, smoke, and company.

Since I didn't think to break out my camera, I'm stealing everyone elses pics and posting them here to share:



























































































Wish there was more pics of the meat but I did get this one of the pulled pork prior to pulling:









The End:


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks like a blast!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Man I recognize a couple of those mugs!!! Awesome looking time guys (and girls!!). very, very nice Matt! Wish I could have been there


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I forgot I had one picture to add:

View attachment 67222


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

^^^^^ These were AMAZING! I couldn't stop eating them.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:shock: Damn! What a herf! so sorry I couldn't be there. Hope it's done like that again


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> :shock: Damn! What a herf! so sorry I couldn't be there. Hope it's done like that again


There are rumors of this happening again as long as the weather holds up... ray:


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Awesome! Sorry I couldn't make it. I haven't had time off in some time.


----------

